# Eggs?



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

So I fed my two (gold)fish some brine shrimp a week ago... and i noticed these things all over my tank walls :S



I doubt that the shrimp had anything live inside of them since they were frozen... but you never know...

I'm guessing that this is some sort of snail...or some weird infection or something.... there's just something fishy about it... theres too many of them that look the same to be a coincidence. I really hope theyre not snails though... i have heard horror stories about them that would wake me up in cold sweat in the dead of night.

I'll keep posting pics if these thigns get any bigger. I hope my fish won't be affected  So anyways, do you guys have any ideas as to what this thing is?

Cheers


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like some kind snail eggs but its hard to tell from the pic. ps how is your goldfish doing with the fin problem.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like a freshwater limpet. Annoying but appears to be harmless.


----------



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

it turned out to be a bone that got detached for some reason. after the pcture was taken it got covered with white cottony stuff and looked to be the thickness of the lead of a wooden pencil. on the next day it fell off, and there was a small scar left, with some left-over cottony stuff, but its almost gone now, and i have now joined it with the other fish. It's very active and eats well, so i hope it'll be good


----------



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Looks like a freshwater limpet. Annoying but appears to be harmless.


Does the population explode out of order? or i don't have to worry about throwing in lettuce for the night or whatever (when they get bigger and mobile)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the biggest I have seen was barely 1/8th of an inch. they really don't seem to do a whole lot. So far I haven't had an explosion.


----------

